# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Flex Wheeler

## Catamount

Just letting you know that Flex Wheeler has an autobiography out. It's called FlexAbility. Just found it in the store and started reading it. It's pretty good so far.

----------


## Rsox1

what store?

----------


## Catamount

> what store?


Barnes and Noble

----------


## Rsox1

good stuff i am going to pick it up tonight i hope that they have it in stock

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Sweet I know what I'm getting tomorrow!

----------


## RON

Oh man that should be an interesting read.

----------


## the dent depot

I'll buy it if he's honest...he can be now, right? Since he's out of competition for good...due to his medical condition. Hopefully he discloses all!

Comments?

D

----------


## MegaMuscle

I read the book a month ago. It was decent. Mainly just about his tough childhood and how he got into bodybuilding. He talks about his medical problems but not much about steroids . He mentioned taking d-bol as his first cycle though.

----------

